# Windows XP Sicherheitspatch verursacht Systemfehler



## Fighter3 (12. Februar 2010)

*Windows XP Sicherheitspatch verursacht Systemfehler und "Bluescreen of Death"
*
​ Ein von Microsoft veröffentlichter Sicherheitspatch für Windows XP kann zu schwerwiegenden Systemfehlern führen. Das Update "MS10-015" soll den sogenannten Bluescreen of Deatch hervorrufen. User sehen nach dem Bootvorgang eine Fehlermeldung und das System lässt sich nicht mehr starten. Auf dem Bildschirm erscheint ein Bluescreen mit der Fehlermeldung 





> A problem has been detected and windows has been shutdown to prevent damage to your computer.
> PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA
> Technical Information:
> 
> STOP: 0x00000050 (0x80097004, 0x00000001, 0x80515103, 0x00000000).


Mit dem Update sollte eine 17 Jahre alte Lücke die in allen 32-bit Windowsversionen auftritt behoben werden. Ein Sprecher von Microsoft schreibt auf seinem Blog: "Unsere Teams arbeiten so schnell wie möglich an einer Lösung*"*. Derzeit gibt es aber noch keine offizille Stellungnahme des Unternehmens, es wird lediglich vorgeschlagen den Computer mit der XP-InstallationsCD zu starten. Der User "maxyimus" hat zumindest für PC-Benutzer eine mögliche Lösung gefunden:



> Windows-CD oder -DVD einlegen und vom CD-Laufwerk booten. Dann das Reparatur-System starten. Eine Support-Seite von Microsoft erklärt, wie Sie das tun können.
> Geben Sie diesen Befehl ein: CHDIR $NtUninstallKB977165$\spuninst
> Geben Sie diesen Befehl ein: BATCH spuninst.txt
> Geben Sie diesen Befehl ein: systemroot
> ...


Für Netbooknutzer sieht es derzeit deutlich schlechter aus, da sich der Fehler wohl nur über die Wiederherstellungskonsole reparieren lässt, zu der allerdings ein Laufwerk gebraucht wird. Betroffene User sollten sich an die Microsoft-Supporthotline unter 01805 / 67 22 55 (0,14€ pro Minute) wenden.

Quelle: netzwelt.de
Foto  :           t-online.de


----------



## s1n88 (12. Februar 2010)

Das haben die doch extra gemacht, weil der Support von XP eh jetzt endet und sie die Nutzer zu Win7 zwingen wollen xDD
Nee mal ernst, hoffendlich hat MS das Update gleich wieder rausgenommen, damit sich das nicht gleich noch weiter verbreitet.


----------



## RaggaMuffin (12. Februar 2010)

s1n88 schrieb:


> Das haben die doch extra gemacht, weil der Support von XP eh jetzt endet und sie die Nutzer zu Win7 zwingen wollen xDD


 
es gab schon immer windows updates die zu schwerwiegende fehler geführt haben...das ist nichts neues.

ausserdem ist windows7 ein selbstläufer und dank der medien unkaputbar.


----------



## Fighter3 (12. Februar 2010)

RaggaMuffin schrieb:


> es gab schon immer windows updates die zu schwerwiegende fehler geführt haben...das ist nichts neues.



Leider gibt es immer wieder Windows updates die fehlerhaft sind, aber warum? Die müssen doch ihre Updates testen und bei sovielen User die jetzt Probleme haben können sie mir auch nicht sagen dass es ein seltener Einzelfall und eigentlich gar nicht ihre Schuld wäre.
Was bringt mir ein Sicherheitspatch wenn ich mein System danach nicht mehr verwenden kann


----------



## Explosiv (12. Februar 2010)

RaggaMuffin schrieb:


> es gab schon immer windows updates die zu schwerwiegende fehler geführt haben...das ist nichts neues.



Joar, wie aktuell der besagte "Grey Screen" bei Ati HD5XXX-Karten, Microsoft´s Updates sei Dank und AMD darf das jetzt ausbaden. 

@Topic, wusste gar nicht, das Windows XP überhaupt noch supportet wird  .

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## bishop (12. Februar 2010)

wer möchte, dass sein Betriebssystem nie Probleme macht und ausgiebig getestet wird bevor Release sollte sich darauf einstellen für das OS mal richtig Kohle hinzulegen. Mit den derzeitigen ~120€ pro Lizenz bekommt ihr eben den Support der da ist


----------



## Fighter3 (12. Februar 2010)

Ich habe einen defekten PC eben mit der oben geschrieben Anleitung in wenigen Minuten reparieren können. Ist also für PC-erfahrene Leute kein Problem, schwierig wirds halt nur bei denen die gar keine Ahnung von sowas haben und bei denen die Garantie abgelaufen ist.
Dann kommen wahrscheinlich wieder irgendwelche "kompetenten" MediaMarkt/Saturn-Verkäufer und sagen, dass der nicht zu retten ist und drehen den Betroffenen einen PC für ~1000€ an...


----------



## diaboloxy (12. Februar 2010)

Fighter3 schrieb:


> Leider gibt es immer wieder Windows updates die fehlerhaft sind, aber warum? Die müssen doch ihre Updates testen und bei sovielen User die jetzt Probleme haben können sie mir auch nicht sagen dass es ein seltener Einzelfall und eigentlich gar nicht ihre Schuld wäre.
> Was bringt mir ein Sicherheitspatch wenn ich mein System danach nicht mehr verwenden kann




nun da du das System dann nicht mehr verwenden kannst ist es sicher vor hacker und viren


----------



## HolySh!t (13. Februar 2010)

Explosiv schrieb:


> @Topic, wusste gar nicht, das Windows XP überhaupt noch supportet wird


Ich au net


----------



## mic-86 (13. Februar 2010)

Fighter3 schrieb:


> Leider gibt es immer wieder Windows updates die fehlerhaft sind, aber warum? Die müssen doch ihre Updates testen und bei sovielen User die jetzt Probleme haben können sie mir auch nicht sagen dass es ein seltener Einzelfall und eigentlich gar nicht ihre Schuld wäre.
> Was bringt mir ein Sicherheitspatch wenn ich mein System danach nicht mehr verwenden kann


na is doch klar was das bringt, vollkommene sicherheit vor jeglicher schadsoftware, auch die braucht ein laufendes system 

so jetz aber wieder mal ernsthaft, wieder einmal eine schwache leistung von microsoft. aber wozu soll man auch leute bezahlen software zu testen wenn die kunden das umsonst machen?


----------



## riedochs (13. Februar 2010)

Wie gut das ich mit den Updates immer einen Monat hinterher bin.


----------



## Johnny05 (13. Februar 2010)

HolySh!t schrieb:


> Ich au net


Windows XP wird noch bis 2014 von Microsoft gestützt


----------



## HolySh!t (13. Februar 2010)

Johnny05 schrieb:


> Windows XP wird noch bis 2014 von Microsoft gestützt


Hui, dann wird XP wohl noch lange vor Vista bleiben


----------



## Bruce112 (13. Februar 2010)

super was machen die behörden jetzt ,wenn der pc nicht startet 

muahhhh.

das ist wahnsinn ,wie kann microsoft ne patch rausbringen die den pc erst garnicht starten läßt, ist ja unglaublich ,was microsoft da abgibt


----------



## HolySh!t (13. Februar 2010)

Bruce112 schrieb:


> super was machen die behörden jetzt ,wenn der pc nicht startet
> 
> muahhhh.
> 
> das ist wahnsinn ,wie kann microsoft ne patch rausbringen die den pc erst garnicht starten läßt, ist ja unglaublich ,was microsoft da abgibt


Die zwingen uns Geld in Visat / Win7 zu investieren
Ich liebe es Verschwörungstheorien gegen Microsoft aufzustellen


----------



## CarManDD (13. Februar 2010)

liegt anscheinend nicht wirklich an microsoft

klick mich, ich bin ein link


----------



## RaggaMuffin (13. Februar 2010)

Bruce112 schrieb:


> super was machen die behörden jetzt ,wenn der pc nicht startet muahhhh.


glaubst du die behörde spielt jedes update auf.

ausserdem wird in einpaar jahren alle behörden vollkommen auf linux wechseln.
stadt münchen zum beispiel ist seit zwei jahren auf linux. (davor microsoft)


----------



## Agr9550 (15. Februar 2010)

Explosiv schrieb:


> @Topic, wusste gar nicht, das Windows XP überhaupt noch supportet wird  .
> 
> Gruß Explosiv


 
 

aber mal offtopic und um bissle spass in die sache zu bringen (auch wenns für einige nervend ist und sicher kein spass ist)

nen kollege undich sind vorhin hinter die bezeichnung des XP gestiegen da nen kollege seit 2 tagen probleme mit seinem xp hat wegen der HD5870 geschichte 
http://666kb.com/i/bgpgeembd484mugrl.gif


----------



## riedochs (15. Februar 2010)

Hier mal etwas von heise zu dem Thema: heise online - Symantec: Rootkit verursacht Windows-XP-Bluescreens


----------



## Bierkastenträger (19. Februar 2010)

Servus,

bin über die Suchfunktion bei Google auf diese Seite gestoßen, da ich am vergangenen Sonntag mit dem beschriebenen Bluescreen zu kämpfen hatte.
Da ich die Wiederherstellungskonsole aufgrund unbekanntem Administratorpasswortes nicht öffnen konnte war mir die Reparatur in der beschriebenen Art nicht möglich.
Habe nun folgendes Problem:

Nach der Neuinstallation des Betriebssystems von der CD fährt der Rechner zwar hoch - zeigt aber lediglich das Hintergrundbild ohne Desktopicons... 
Darüberhinaus ist auch die Startleiste nicht aufzurufen. Insofern bleibt mir die Möglichkeit verborgen, irgendwelche Befehle von Hand einzugeben.
Das Einzige was ich tun kann ist die Aktivierung des Taskmanagers. Hier lassen sich aber nur ausgewählte Tasks starten. Bei den übrigen bleibt die Küche einfach kalt, d.h. das Programm startet überhaupt nicht. 
In einem anderen Forum stand auch, dass man über den Taskmanager möglicherweise mit einem %Systemroot%....."-Befehl einen früheren Systemwiederherstellungspunkt setzen könne. Leider gehört dieser Befehl zu denen, die leider nicht ausgeführt werden können((

Was kann ich denn tun??? Irgendwo scheint da ja etwas zu fehlen...


----------



## RaggaMuffin (19. Februar 2010)

guck mal im taskmanager nach ob "explorer.exe" aktiv ist.

wen nicht dan einfach über taskmanger auf >>> datei >>> neuer task (ausführen) und auf die leiste >>> explorer.exe tippen und weiter mit ok.

guck mal was dan passiert.

ps: eröffne dein persönlichen thread am besten hier http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/windows-xp-vista-seven-windows-allgemein/85


----------



## Bierkastenträger (19. Februar 2010)

Es passiert nichts-überhaupt nichts! Task war nicht aktiv, daher auf beschriebene Weise Fenster geöffnet "Neuen Task erstellen" und explorer.exe eingegeben... Nichts!!!
Könnte die Datei (sofern vorhanden) im System natürlich auch suchen... in welchem ordner wäre die explorer.exe denn???


----------



## RaggaMuffin (19. Februar 2010)

in windows ordner und schau auch gleich wie groß die datei ist sollte ca 1mb haben.
aber mach lieber dein eigenen thread uff.


----------



## Bierkastenträger (19. Februar 2010)

Danke für den Tipp mit dem neuen Thread!!! Vielleicht hab ich da ja Glück!


----------

